# Trespassing?



## kenshabby (Feb 13, 2005)

Do you guys generally have a habit of trespassing?  I do this occasionally, and I'm always a little freaked out, and hence, it disrupts my photos.

Any thoughts?

Any great trespassing stories?


----------



## spike000 (Feb 13, 2005)

Keep your head down - wear black (not camo gear as you look a nutter when you are invariably caught) and run like hell if you are.

Find somewhere to bed down and stay there waiting for the shot - run around and you'll get your heart rate up further.

If there's a chance to get a great one - particularly pap work then just do it!!

Never give up - never surrender!!!


----------



## Patrick (Feb 13, 2005)

Not me....I got just enough chicken s*&t running though my blood to chance some idiot with a shotgun...LOL

Maybe say 15 years ago....but not now.  :meh:


----------



## Time to Get Moving (Feb 13, 2005)

Only really around the construction sites over here, and the hills. It's fun, but I guess thats what you do when you are 16. Even if you don't have your camera with you.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 14, 2005)

Trespassing? Who? Me?

I have my "dumb, haven't got a clue" face all worked out. If I ever get caught, I'm pleading ignorance.


----------



## mpdc (Feb 16, 2005)

spike000 said:
			
		

> Keep your head down - wear black (not camo gear as you look a nutter when you are invariably caught) and run like hell if you are.
> 
> Find somewhere to bed down and stay there waiting for the shot - run around and you'll get your heart rate up further.
> 
> ...



Ummm black may make you look like a criminal...
Dressed all in black hiding in the shadows...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 16, 2005)

mpdc said:
			
		

> Ummm black may make you look like a criminal...
> Dressed all in black hiding in the shadows...


 
:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Artemis (Feb 16, 2005)

I have an idea...wear really odd clothes like bright orange and pink trousers...then when you get caught, repeat after me.
"ahhertanan ROUND!? coke and pepsi is the same thing...Ill kill him...KILL BILL! THE SIMPSONS!" They will let you go...infact...you could probs turn the tables and chase them!


----------



## photo gal (Feb 16, 2005)

I do it all the time!  It is easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission........Just watch out for large dogs!


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 21, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I have an idea...wear really odd clothes like bright orange and pink trousers...then when you get caught, repeat after me.
> "ahhertanan ROUND!? coke and pepsi is the same thing...Ill kill him...KILL BILL! THE SIMPSONS!" They will let you go...infact...you could probs turn the tables and chase them!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## swank60 (Mar 22, 2005)

Personally I get a little freaked out, but at the same time, I tend to do the whole "self-important" thing and follow through from there. Usually, if you act like you are supposed to be there, people generally think you are supposed to be there.

(when in doubt, carry a clip-board :mrgreen:  )


----------



## swank60 (Mar 22, 2005)

As I sit and think about it more, there used to be this social movement where people used to sneak into places they weren't supposed to be. In the internet's infancy, I remember a few sites dedicated to just that sort of thing...anyone else heard of this?

The sites offered great advice on how to get in and around where you weren't exactly supposed to be.

Personally, I say why not? Of course there are limits - I wouldn't try to sneak into CIA headquarters or anything - but overall...I kind of think it's something I'd like to do a little more of to see how it might expand my art a little. There are a handful of old, abandoned missile silos out in West Texas that would be a good start...hmmmm...


----------



## dlifesjrny (Mar 24, 2005)

http://www.dsankt.com/index.php
http://www.lostdestinations.com/fullmenu.htm
http://www.abandonednj.com/exp/exp.html
http://www.midnightsociety.com/web/Abandoned/
http://www.infiltration.org/


----------



## swank60 (Mar 28, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks for the links!


----------



## shardsofxapril (Apr 27, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I have an idea...wear really odd clothes like bright orange and pink trousers...then when you get caught, repeat after me.
> "ahhertanan ROUND!? coke and pepsi is the same thing...Ill kill him...KILL BILL! THE SIMPSONS!" They will let you go...infact...you could probs turn the tables and chase them!


by far one of the funniest things I've read in such a long time +1


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 5, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I do it all the time!  It is easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission........Just watch out for large dogs!




LMAO ....  few years ago I was in Sussex and I wanted a photo of a house my ancestors owned about 300 years ago ... drove up got to the gate parked stepped out ... this hound of hell sound was barking and growling and I fired the shutter jumped in and sped off ... in the rears view mirror was .,.... a jack russell terrier ........ 


followed by a Bleeding great huge monster from the depths of hell .... ok it was a bull mastive .... all black with red eyes and slavering jaws ... and I swear it had a leg in it's teeth ..........


----------



## PetersCreek (Aug 10, 2005)

Years ago, my dear old cantakerous grandmother had a sign on her property: "No Trespassing!  Violators will be shot.  Survivors will be prosecuted."  I wouldn't be at all surprised if that sign is still there.

I became a fisherman long before I got involved in photography but I practice the same ethic for both.  I don't fish or photograph on another's property without first asking permission.  I figure if I want folks to respect my property rights, I ought to respect theirs.


----------

